# Anyone else got a Dyson that won't suck?



## Taffy Turner (6 Apr 2006)

We have a Dyson DC08,, which is about 3 1/2 years old. For the first 2 1/2 years of it's life it was fantastic - the most powerful vacuum cleaner I have ever seen. 

Then the suction started to drop off quite drastically. It sounded as if it had a blockage. I took it all apart and checked it, but couldn't find anything wrong, but still it wouldn't suck. 

This went on for ages, until it eventually cooked the motor (presumably because it was over-worked in sucking against a blockage). Got a new motor fitted - better, but still not right. 

Anyway, to cut a long story short, I have at long last solved the problem. Basically, the blockage is in the 8 small cyclones at the top. I took the top off, but still couldn't see what the problem was (star-headed screws, so they obviously don't want me poking around in there!!). I used my dust extractor to back suction each cyclone in turn, and now things are almost back to normal, but still not quite as good as new. 

I rang Dyson's customer service helpline and explained the problem, and asked them how to get the cyclone apart without breaking it. The very helpful lady said that she didn't want me trying to take the cyclone apart (I wonder why??), and that they would send me a new cyclone assembly FOC!!! 

Can't beat that for service, especially given the age of the machine. 

I pass this info on, as I have spoken to quite a few Dyson owners who have the same problem. If anyone wants more info, drop me a PM, as I am quite experienced in stripping and re-building the flaming things by now! 

Regards 

Gary


----------



## Mcluma (6 Apr 2006)

What a coincendence i just bought a new dyson this morning to replace a 2 yr old dyson dc08,

I bought a dyson dc08 animal

I still stick to them 

THEY ar the best. I wife use them every day and normally a hoover doesn't last longer then a year on our household

That is if the wife is a compulsory cleaner :wink: 

McLuma


----------



## Waka (6 Apr 2006)

Gary

Thanks for the tip, I too have a Dyson, actually my wife has a Dyson, I have to say It is the best on the market.

About a week ago I was doing a job in the house and had to hoover up the little mess I'd made, the only problem was that I'd never driven this machine before, no worries metalwork Pete says, you just do this.

Its good to have knowledgable neighbours.


----------



## Chris Knight (6 Apr 2006)

Waka,
Is your Sig counter stuck - shouldn't it be 5 trips?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (6 Apr 2006)

I have a DC14 Animal and haven't had any trouble. Mine is only about 3 months old, though. My sister-in-law has a doggie daycare and vacuums 6000 square feet (557.41824 M^2) of rubber horse stall mats every night five days a week after the doggies go home. She was running a single Dyson for about 20 months but recently bought a second one so two people could vacuum. The only problem they had with the first one was wearing off those little rollers on the bottom. When they went, the vacuum would suck itself to the floor.They've had no problems with losing suction.

That was a pretty good endorsement for me.


----------



## Neomorph (6 Apr 2006)

I've got the cylinder equivalent (DC11 Allergy) which has recently been having problems spinning the carpet brush which is powered by the vacuum (zero pressure air not the cleaner itself) spinning an impeller. The impeller and brush are free spinning so I know it's not them - it's got to be the cleaner itself not sucking enough (or should I say the cleaner is sucking a lot because it's not sucking enough... bah).

I think tomorrow I will have a look at the cyclones..

*Edit:* Well I just thought I would have a quick look to see if I could see anything without pulling the thing to bits... I removed the dust box assembly and then stupidly pressed the wrong button... result was all the dust in the box got release onto my living room floor plus a cloud of dust meaning that tomorrow it's dusting time again.  

God I hate when that happens! :roll:


----------



## Waka (7 Apr 2006)

waterhead37":378p1xa1 said:


> Waka,
> Is your Sig counter stuck - shouldn't it be 5 trips?



Chris

Ah the cointdown clock, your right it should be going down but as I'm on one of those final salary things I thought it best to go to the end of the tax year, so assuming everything falls into place the final date is March 31st 2007. Although if HID's had her way it would be tomorrow.


----------



## WoodPecker (7 Apr 2006)

McLuma,

Is this a typo?


> What a coincendence i just bought a new dyson this morning to replace a 2 yr old dyson dc08,


I think dyson cleaners have a 3 year warranty as standard, so you should have been entitled to a replacement if it couldn't be fixed.


Neomorph said: 


> I've got the cylinder equivalent (DC11 Allergy) which has recently been having problems spinning the carpet brush which is powered by the vacuum (zero pressure air not the cleaner itself) spinning an impeller. The impeller and brush are free spinning so I know it's not them - it's got to be the cleaner itself not sucking enough (or should I say the cleaner is sucking a lot because it's not sucking enough... bah).



This happened ours, the airway for the impeller was blocked, there about 3 airways in total (On the model we have) so the dyson still worked but the brush stopped spinning. Try takeing the head apart and give it a good cleaning.

The turbo brush is great at the beginning but as time went on I found that it didn't work as well, even with cleaning it every now and again.


----------



## Neomorph (7 Apr 2006)

WoodPecker":5tw241ao said:


> This happened ours, the airway for the impeller was blocked, there about 3 airways in total (On the model we have) so the dyson still worked but the brush stopped spinning. Try takeing the head apart and give it a good cleaning.
> 
> The turbo brush is great at the beginning but as time went on I found that it didn't work as well, even with cleaning it every now and again.



I've cleaned the turbo brush totally and know it's down to the vacuum not being as good as something weird happens occasionally... if the rubber ramp near the impeller gets partially blocked the impeller speed increases... yes... getting it blocked improves it... barkin' mad eh? :shock: 

I need to get some star head bits to take the cyclone apart as when I looked from the dust box side there appears to be a thick grey coating of dust there. I'm betting it's partially blocking the cyclones reducing suction.

Thing that gets me is the advert "Dyson. The only vacuum that doesn't lose suction"... lying gits! :evil:


----------



## nickson71 (7 Apr 2006)

I got a dyson .... it's not to healthy at the moment ..... mine you I did hook it up to a router for a while


----------



## Neomorph (7 Apr 2006)

nickson71":b11xi2ib said:


> I got a dyson .... it's not to healthy at the moment ..... mine you I did hook it up to a router for a while



Surely that wouldn't upset it? :-s


----------

